# Drive from central Texas to Lake Chapala area



## DavidD (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife and I drove down to the Lake Chapala area this last week . We spent a week checking out the area for future retirement. WE LOVED IT.. Not once (on the trip there or on the return) were we confronted or felt out of place - we were treated with utmost respect by all. We meet several expats and shared lunches and drinks, one couple even took us on a guided tour of some of the local sights. We drove over 150 miles around Chapala ,Ajijic,and thru Jocotepec looking at homes and exploring the country side. Some of the Pan Am games were in progress and we drove out to witness the support and cooperation of the various nations to compete in Mexico. We were impressed by the security and control of the area by the Mexican goverment. I wish to thank all the moderators and other people that have been supportive of the expat fourm and the real life travel to and from Mexico. 

























l


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Glad you liked it here. I succumbed to the Lake's magic charm about a year ago and made the move to live here in February. Haven't looked back and have never felt unsafe or regretted the move.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

DavidD said:


> My wife and I drove down to the Lake Chapala area this last week . We spent a week checking out the area for future retirement. WE LOVED IT.. Not once (on the trip there or on the return) were we confronted or felt out of place - we were treated with utmost respect by all. We meet several expats and shared lunches and drinks, one couple even took us on a guided tour of some of the local sights. We drove over 150 miles around Chapala, ,Ajijic,and thru Jocotepec looking at homes and exploring the country side. Some of the Pan Am games were in progress and we drove out to witness the support and cooperation of the various nations to compete in Mexico. We were impressed by the security and control of the area by the Mexican goverment. I wish to thank all the moderators and other people that have been supportive of the expat fourm and the real life travel to and from Mexico.


_We only spent a dew days there and it was enough for us to decide to retire there. But you can see that from my message header._


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information. It is stories like this that make me feel more and more like I am making the right choice.


----------



## DavidD (Jan 6, 2011)

Retired-Veteran said:


> Thanks for the information. It is stories like this that make me feel more and more like I am making the right choice.


My wife would drive back today if possible, but family matters at present will keep us here at least one more year. The laid back life style was a bit of a shock coming from here, and will take some getting used to it. We did enjoy the area and will be back.


----------

